# Shoulder mount rices in your area?



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

I charge $620.00


----------



## Blakerat (Jun 14, 2021)

Just picked up my deer this evening, couldn’t be happier at how it turned out.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Blakerat said:


> Just picked up my deer this evening, couldn’t be happier at how it turned out.


Picture?


----------



## Blakerat (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Blakerat (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

$600 and it took right at about a year to get it back.


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

I charge $650 in western Colorado


----------



## Colt91 (Jan 27, 2020)

Mogollon26 said:


> $600 and it took right at about a year to get it back.


Nice looking pronghorn the wait was worth it.👍🏻


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Deer in my shop are back within 4 months, usually less, Pronghorn are a little longer as they are easy to have hair slippage on. Usually 9 months or less.


----------



## Suncrest08 (Dec 10, 2015)

Right at 700$ , slightly more for a pedestal mount. Recently picked up last years buck and it took 8 months.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## dbruchhaus (Jul 7, 2021)

That seems to be a fair price. Think the way the hide is tanned adds a little more cost and longevity to it.


----------



## robbiegump (Jun 25, 2021)

$525 at a friend's taxidermy shop in central Louisiana. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jgthunt (Jul 17, 2021)

Last time I had a deer mounted it was $575 in South LA. Probably close to $650 now.


----------



## TCW38 (Feb 25, 2021)

Around $600


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

400 to 450 in wv


----------



## 1982ace (Jul 25, 2021)

$550 here in GA


----------



## ryandsturm (Jun 25, 2014)

My last one was 525


----------



## ryandsturm (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh ya, Columbia MO


----------



## Jtrottany (Aug 13, 2021)

Whitetail in NY was 750-900 last season from reputable taxidermists


----------



## jakeamp88 (Dec 18, 2012)

I charge 525 shoulder and 550 for wall pedestal


----------



## hangerup (Feb 8, 2021)

Paid 500 last fall for a beautiful professionally done mount. In arkansas


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Two taxidermist I use 15 minutes apart....both good friends of mine and they refer one another when work gets crazy....one charges $500 the other $720.....for those of you charging higher amounts can I ask why.?...by the way these guys are in Ohio....I think I know why the one charges $720 just picking your brain...lol.


----------

